# vote buying - voto di scambio



## Jcharlie

Terve!
Somebody knows if is it possible to translate in finnish vote buying (italian) voto di scambio). The sense is this. You vote me and when I governe I make law or I spend the money for your interests. 
thank you!


----------



## 880320

Jcharlie said:


> Terve!
> Somebody knows if is it possible to translate in finnish vote buying (italian) voto di scambio). The sense is this. You vote me and when I governe I make law or I spend the money for your interests.
> thank you!


Not sure I understood. Does the expression mean something like deliberately giving false promises to the voters in order to make them vote you?

A literal translation for "vote buying" would be "äänten ostaminen".


----------



## sakvaka

Hmm... Is "äänten kalastelu" what you are talking about? It means that I am willing to do something (almost anything!) that suits your interests.

Votefishing.


----------



## sunflour

For sure you can translate 'vote buying' to Finnish:

_Äänten ostaminen_

This is what the Finnish media has been talking about for the last two years in the so called "vaalirahoitusskandaali", in which people elected to the Finnish parliament had received money for their electoral campaigns from businessmen that then expected favors in return. Many different parties were involved in this corruption. After this scandal the law concerning a politician's responsibility to publish the sources that financed their campaign has been made stricter.


----------



## Hakro

sunflour said:


> This is what the Finnish media has been talking about for the last two years in the so called "vaalirahoitusskandaali", in which people elected to the Finnish parliament had received money for their electoral campaigns from businessmen that then expected favors in return. Many different parties were involved in this corruption. After this scandal the law concerning a politician's responsibility to publish the sources that financed their campaign has been made stricter.


In my opinion "vote buying" _(äänten ostaminen)_ and "electoral advertisement financing" _(vaalirahoitus) _are two very different things, even in the case that you can prove that a politician has promised something to a businessman (and kept his/her promise). I wouldn't call "corruption" what has happened in Finland, and even less I'd call it a scandal. The money from the businessmen was used - as far as we know - only for advertising, not for direct vote buying.


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much for your generous contributions. I try to write in english what  we in Italy mean when we say "voto di scambio"
The “voto di scambio”  is a vote that is regularly given by a elector. It is not the result of political decisions motivated by a sincere and disinterested reflection, but corrupted by some benefit received by the person who is a candidate or his representative.
 
If you have some other ideas I am grateful
 
Best regards


----------

